# I'm the nefarious1!!



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Z... I got here before Alex did, so I am the first to post. For those who join... It's me! DBK or Tammy.

Dude! This kicks ass! For real! We'll just steal all our Halloween ideas from you now!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Feel free to. That's why I'm posting how to do it.  Since you can't experience my stuff first hand, you might as well just steal my ideas.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi, Nef! Good to see ya again!


----------

